# Solved: Security Waring won't go away



## twiztedtanya (Sep 2, 2012)

A website where I play games keeps giving me a security warning. I just updated my Java. That's when the security boxes started popping up right before I play the games.

It says "Do you want to run the application? 
An unsigned application from the location below is requesting permission to run. 
Location: http://www.playandwin.co.uk
Running unsigned applications like this will be blocked in a future release because it is potentially unsafe and a security risk.
Click cancel to stop this app or run to allow it to continue.

I know I can hit Run, but I don't even want the box to pop up. It's quite annoying. Can anyone help?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G630 @ 2.70GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 6029 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1988 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 935335 MB, Free - 857117 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, Aspire Z5771
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I thought there was a check box you can tell it to not ask every time?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you must have an out of date java version 
update java by going to www.java.com and download the newest version 
If you have the latest version then this explains it http://www.java.com/en/download/help/appsecuritydialogs.xml


----------



## twiztedtanya (Sep 2, 2012)

I just updated Java yesterday. That is when this started.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

then read my second link which explains it 
You cannot stop the warning because the site you are using has unsigned java applets that are now untrusted


----------



## Gardengal (Oct 16, 2013)

I am having the exact same problem. I had no trouble previously entering the Yahoo Games site until I got a message to update the Java Version, which I did. Now I keep getting the warning about an unsafe site.

How come the new version isn't as safe as the old one?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Gardengal said:


> I am having the exact same problem. I had no trouble previously entering the Yahoo Games site until I got a message to update the Java Version, which I did. Now I keep getting the warning about an unsafe site.
> 
> How come the new version isn't as safe as the old one?


Read my previous post 
the link clearly states the reasons. It isn't the new version of Java that is unsafe, but the fact it won't allow unsigned applets to run without specific approval each time
The applets on these websites are unsigned, All unsigned applets are treated as potentially dangerous


----------



## twiztedtanya (Sep 2, 2012)

There's no way to turn off the warning?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Unless java uses the trusted sites, from what I can tell, no


----------



## twiztedtanya (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh well. I hope the next Java update lets me turn it off.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

The next or any future update will NOT let you turn it off
what is likely to happen with the next update is that the applets won't run at all, until the site updates the applets and signs them with a proper digital signature

did you bother to read the explanation why they have done it 
http://www.java.com/en/download/help/appsecuritydialogs.xml



> Java application with no certificate (Unsigned)
> Applications of this type have limited permissions, but may still present a moderate level of risk. This dialog represents the application without certificate and missing application Name and Publisher information.
> 
> What to look for:
> ...


----------

